

How to turn books into audiobooks or podcasts with music - AudioDrug
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O4sIh8nWHE

======
what
It's incredibly hard to understand that generated voice, especially with the
music on top.

------
AudioDrug
It's possible to change music volume level. Think about it like an audio
documentary with background music.

